

To succeed in China's mobile game market, you need these integrations - RuG274
http://instantdevices.com/testdroid/what-integrations-do-you-need-before-launching-games-in-china

======
sweetiewill
It would be pretty good to have Offline Mobile support especially in China
where network connectivity is not consistent.

Any Unity mobile game can have the Offline feature by integrating Couchbase
Mobile: [https://github.com/couchbaselabs/mini-
hacks/tree/master/spac...](https://github.com/couchbaselabs/mini-
hacks/tree/master/space-shooter)

